# Deskie V6



## Icewind31 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey everyone, this upcoming project will involve some water, clean and simple.

Hardware:
Antec 900-II
MSI 790FX-GD70
AMD Phenom II - 720BE
Asus 4850 Matrix
Corsair HX520
Corsair XMS3-1333
RaptorX (to be replaced)

Watercooling Hardware
XSPC RX240
Heatkiller 3.0
Swiftech MCW60-4870
MCP355 + XSPC top
EK 250mm tube res
Compression fittings 

You might have noticed the title is Deskie V6... well... to give you a little background I've been playing w/ computers for about 10 years now. I've gone through many systems (whether for myself or someone else), back about 7years ago when installing windows it asked me for a computer name... I got bored and put in Deskie, (and Lappie for my laptop). This will be its 6th generation, I run on a semi ticktock scale, major reversion every version # and minor stuff on 0.5's.

I don't normally do worklogs of all the watercooling builds I've done (about 5yr's modding/wc'ing experience), and normally am very quiet though I've officially had an acct since 06 (but been browsing here way before). Once and a while you'll see me chiming in on posts (usually involving watercooling) But I've recently got my Rebel T1i so I definitely needed to use it, so it gave me an excuse to log my project.

I'm almost done in process of getting parts, just a few minor things here and there I still need. but here are some teaser pics for now.






Yes, those are rubbers on the side, can't have vibrations w/o protection 















despite being a 4870 reference part, it'll fit the Asus 4850 Matrix perfectly (and the Asus software allows voltage adjustments, have it clocked at 850mhz GPU clock, unfortunately that's as high as the software will let me, will have to bios mod that cap once I get it under water, but I have the say the stock fan is pretty nice)

And under it all are the Akasa sound proofing pads I got for the case. I'm a noise freak, as in... I don't want to hear any of it 

I'll have more to update during the weekend as I get more stuff tomorrow (the UPS guy should hate me by now... he's given me a visit every day, and more gf even more cause I see the UPS guy more than her )


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice parts man, where'd you get that Akasa sound proofing?  I want to shut up my case a bit but it's hard with a large case window(stock) with two 80mm fans blaring.


----------



## Icewind31 (Jul 9, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Nice parts man, where'd you get that Akasa sound proofing?  I want to shut up my case a bit but it's hard with a large case window(stock) with two 80mm fans blaring.



Sidewinder Computers have them, I pretty much get as much as I can from them. Gary is a great guy to deal with and prices/shipping is very good

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/sounddampening.html


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks.  This may sound silly, but what would you say if I tried putting this around my pump to help the loudest part of my system.  Is that just stupid or actually worth a thought?


----------



## Icewind31 (Jul 9, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Thanks.  This may sound silly, but what would you say if I tried putting this around my pump to help the loudest part of my system.  Is that just stupid or actually worth a thought?



Not a good idea as your pump might overheat (depending on what pump you have) the sound proofing pads are designed to be used on your case walls... so keep it contained in case


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up for me.  Enjoy your mod!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 10, 2009)

subscribed


mlee49 said:


> Thanks.  This may sound silly, but what would you say if I tried putting this around my pump to help the loudest part of my system.  Is that just stupid or actually worth a thought?



if you use a small pad of the material below your pump and use grommets on the mounting ears the noise will be greatly reduced (I cant hear mine at all)


----------



## Icewind31 (Jul 10, 2009)

MKmods said:


> subscribed
> 
> 
> if you use a small pad of the material below your pump and use grommets on the mounting ears the noise will be greatly reduced (I cant hear mine at all)



that's exactly what I plan to do, the base of the case will be covered by the mat, and the pump resting on top (much better idea than using the gel stuff petra sells... seen stories of the mcp355 base getting warm enough to turn it into goo)


----------



## MKmods (Jul 10, 2009)

one other option is to cut a hole in the case  so the pumps heat can escape.
(still using the grommets to mount the pump to reduce vibration)


----------



## Icewind31 (Jul 13, 2009)

Update: July 13

Sorry for the lack of progress... busy work week and gf is over during weekends so I basically own no part of my free time.

Here are some mild updates (blame USPS for their lack of enthusiastic delivery)






Kind of a preliminary fit placement (the pump will be elevated, how so you'll wait to find out!)

If you noticed the 250mm tube res, it's being attached to a 2x5.25 to 3x3.5 drive bay adapter, there is actually a side that contains a mount for a 80mm fan, but I opted to use the holes for the res mount. (might still throw a 80mm fan in there if i'm going to keep using the raptor vs going ssd)

I'm utilizing the 2x5.25 bay adapter due to the fact I still need my 5.25 optical up top (and the stock 3.5 bays take up 3x5.25 bays!) Also I wanted to minimize the need for the dremel as I am currently in an apartment since leaving college and don't have the luxury of going home on the weekends to use my mom's garage (especially since now I'm 350mi's away )






Here you see the 2x5.25 adapter and the placement of the rad where it'll sit. (you can partially see where the holes are for the 80mm fan)

I will be eventually painting it black.






Here you see the holes for the 2x5.25 bay adapter doesn't align correctly (due to the fact that it's actually mounted upside down if you look at the pic above). I'll have to drill out the holes to facilitate fixture. Upside down to having to fit the rad (the 2x5.25 bay has a flat piece on the bottom that holds the adapter together)






XPSC RX240 w/ the 120MM Yate Loon D12SL's, sleeve and the 4pin adapter snipped off






Here is the opposite side, this is also the side that's facing the front of the case. I am going to be using the existing 120mm front fan mount to secure the rad. I drilled out the holes normally there for the self tapping screws they use for the fans and will be using extra long M4 screws to mount. The Center fan will also have direct contact w/ the rad, however due to the spacing of the front fans I will have about a 3mm gap between the bottom fan and the rad, which i will place a spacer to help negate any dead space.

And that's it for now


----------

